# Lawnmower Driving Me Crazy



## newfielegs (Aug 19, 2006)

I Have A Tecumseh Engine On My Lawnmower And It Won't Stay Running. It Will Run For About 15-20 Sec And Then Shut Off. You Can Prime It And It Will Start Everytime But It Will Shut Off. What Can Be The Problem ? Had Carb Apart Everything Looks Good


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Try it without the gas cap to rule it out...., then if thats not it, make sure gas is getting to the carb at a good rate (take the line off at the carb and let it go real quick)

as for carb "looking good" looking never tells you if theres a clogged hole.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

i had the same problem , check the bowl for water i had water in the bowl and the float setting was a little off also


----------



## big ed (Jul 29, 2006)

yes water is heavier than gas and sets on the bottom and will cause a start and die condition check the fuel by shining a light in the tank and look for shiny blobs or a glass jar with a sample let set and water will seperate also ceck the bowl nut it has little passages that can cause the same simptoms


----------

